# Ne vs. Se



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm trying to discern between aux-Ne and aux-Se. People have typed me as either aux-Ne (or even Ne-dom which surprised me) or aux-Se. I can't imagine that these functions look similar, so I'm not sure why others are seeing one or the other in me. 

Can anyone explain how they use (or how they understand it's used) aux-Ne and aux-Se? 

If I'm given some concrete examples of how they appear in the aux position (I've read several online sources, but there hasn't been anything concrete), perhaps I can finally figure out which I actually use.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Ne - connections, patterns, possibilities. 
Se - sensory detail, spatial reasoning.


----------



## pocketDrop (Jul 18, 2017)

Especially if you're Ne dom, you would spend a lot of time thinking about all sorts of different topics. Abstract ideas and theories would most likely be your favorite types of topics to think on. You'd constantly be searching for new topics to reseaech, and it'd be hard for you to stick to one thing. It does excede past just topics. It would also drive you to learn how to do new things, and bounce around a lot of different hobbies/talents. But you wouldn't be likely to stick to one thing and master it. You would likely have the basics doen for a bunch of different talents. Eclectic would be a good describing word lol. You would be able to see problems from all sides really easily, perhaps without even trying to. 

I'm Ne so I know most about it. As far as I understand about Se, it much more sensory. Would really enjoy sports or physical challenges rather than intellectual ones. More focused on things like aesthetics, and a really good situational awareness. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I've heard Ne is a lot like having ADHD, without actually having it. Meaning your mind can't focus on one thing for long, it jumps around to a lot of seemingly related but then not really related thoughts. I'm not too sure about Se, sorry. Maybe somebody with dom or aux Se can describe it.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

My boyfriend and I are a good example (I'm ENFP, he's ISFP).

When we talk, he often usually just likes to talk about the things going on around us. Like how pretty it looks outside, or something our friend said the other day, or something that's going on right now that he can't believe. Etc etc. He usually talks about the real world and it's events, and points out little things around us.

While I do often talk about the real world & it's events as well, my Ne often gets carried away with it, making connections to random things throughout the conversation. I often trail off and will start talking about a random idea that something reminded me of. Sometimes I'll end up talking about more than one thing at once. Although I usually start off conversations by talking about something that is happening in the external world, in the end I usually end up connecting it to something else and talking about an idea of some sort (whether it's unrelated or not).

Basically, he tends to be a bit more aware of physical details in the environment (Wow, look at that flower! It's quite pretty. I like the big petals, and the pretty purple color, and the big, dark green leaves!) while I'll end up connecting it to an idea (Wow, look at that flower! It's quite pretty. It reminds me of my mother's garden. Y'know, maybe I should start a garden! Wouldn't that be fun? Blah blah blah....)

edit: My apologies, I didn't know you were asking about aux Ne/Se specifically. I thought you just meant the two functions in general. I hope my post helps anyway!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

catharsiis said:


> My boyfriend and I are a good example (I'm ENFP, he's ISFP).
> 
> When we talk, he often usually just likes to talk about the things going on around us. Like how pretty it looks outside, or something our friend said the other day, or something that's going on right now that he can't believe. Etc etc. He usually talks about the real world and it's events, and points out little things around us.
> 
> ...


This is where it gets tricky for me - I relate to both of you. I do have a tendency to get waaaay off track in conversations, especially if I'm incredibly comfortable with the person. I don't feel like I'm super Ne-like; I don't get caught in an endless web of possibilities (unless I'm thinking heavily about something or trying to make a decision; that's when I can think of 'what ifs' with rapid fire.) but I do relate to veering off course and talking about multiple things. 

Here's an example of my thought process: There's this wooden bridge across the river; bikes ride across it, people jog on it, etc. and despite this, I've been weary about walking it. "what if the bridge collapsed?" was my initial thought, and I started freaking out about the possibility I'd drown. Then I started wondering how old the bridge was; if it was old, was it stable, was it tested, (LOL) and I even said to my SO "it should be made out of cement and not wood." So... yeah. I don't know if that's Ne or inferior Ne, but. 

As far as how I relate to Se - if I saw a butterfly, I'd instantly be struck by the colors; the colors would evoke a feeling or memory (butterflies are meaningful to me, so that only applies if there's personal significant already attached to the object. otherwise, not so much. To me, a bird is just a bird if I don't feel a connection.). But I don't relate to Se in being acutely aware of surroundings. I've been told I can be quite oblivious, especially if I'm stuck inside my head.


----------



## pocketDrop (Jul 18, 2017)

soul_searching said:


> This is where it gets tricky for me - I relate to both of you. I do have a tendency to get waaaay off track in conversations, especially if I'm incredibly comfortable with the person. I don't feel like I'm super Ne-like; I don't get caught in an endless web of possibilities (unless I'm thinking heavily about something or trying to make a decision; that's when I can think of 'what ifs' with rapid fire.) but I do relate to veering off course and talking about multiple things.
> 
> Here's an example of my thought process: There's this wooden bridge across the river; bikes ride across it, people jog on it, etc. and despite this, I've been weary about walking it. "what if the bridge collapsed?" was my initial thought, and I started freaking out about the possibility I'd drown. Then I started wondering how old the bridge was; if it was old, was it stable, was it tested, (LOL) and I even said to my SO "it should be made out of cement and not wood." So... yeah. I don't know if that's Ne or inferior Ne, but.
> 
> As far as how I relate to Se - if I saw a butterfly, I'd instantly be struck by the colors; the colors would evoke a feeling or memory (butterflies are meaningful to me, so that only applies if there's personal significant already attached to the object. otherwise, not so much. To me, a bird is just a bird if I don't feel a connection.). But I don't relate to Se in being acutely aware of surroundings. I've been told I can be quite oblivious, especially if I'm stuck inside my head.


If you have an Aux Ne, then you will have a tertiary Si and an inferior Te or Fe. With an aux Se, it will be an tertiary Ni and an interior Fe or Te. 

With that in mind, if you are definitely an extrovert percieving aux, you will not have an inferior percieving. Tertiary anr Aux are affected in a pair and dominant and inferior are affected in a pair. 

I have a really good source that I stole from another thread that discusses in depth how the functions work together. I HIGHLY suggest reading through it. It will discuss what the aux looks like when it is surpressed, over used or healthy, and how it interacts with the dom, and the tertiary. 

Here:

http://mbti-notes.tumblr.com/theory

Read through the aux and tertiary sections. I hope this helps! It helped me tremendously, and continues to do so. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

soul_searching said:


> This is where it gets tricky for me - I relate to both of you. I do have a tendency to get waaaay off track in conversations, especially if I'm incredibly comfortable with the person. I don't feel like I'm super Ne-like; I don't get caught in an endless web of possibilities (unless I'm thinking heavily about something or trying to make a decision; that's when I can think of 'what ifs' with rapid fire.) but I do relate to veering off course and talking about multiple things.
> 
> Here's an example of my thought process: There's this wooden bridge across the river; bikes ride across it, people jog on it, etc. and despite this, I've been weary about walking it. "what if the bridge collapsed?" was my initial thought, and I started freaking out about the possibility I'd drown. Then I started wondering how old the bridge was; if it was old, was it stable, was it tested, (LOL) and I even said to my SO "it should be made out of cement and not wood." So... yeah. I don't know if that's Ne or inferior Ne, but.
> 
> As far as how I relate to Se - if I saw a butterfly, I'd instantly be struck by the colors; the colors would evoke a feeling or memory (butterflies are meaningful to me, so that only applies if there's personal significant already attached to the object. otherwise, not so much. To me, a bird is just a bird if I don't feel a connection.). But I don't relate to Se in being acutely aware of surroundings. I've been told I can be quite oblivious, especially if I'm stuck inside my head.


Same!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Se: Direct and to the point in what it observes, wants to experience.

Ne: Multi-faceted and theorizing in what it observes, wants to speculate.



Se and Ne watching a Marilyn Manson video...

Se: Dude! He's wearing a pig mask and covering himself with blood! That guy is just not well...

Ne: Actually I think he's making a commentary about the rich elite and the way they treat lower class citizens, it's actually kinda brilliant.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Stevester said:


> Se: Direct and to the point in what it observes, wants to experience.
> 
> Ne: Multi-faceted and theorizing in what it observes, wants to speculate.
> 
> ...


Good example. I'd definitely be thinking more along the lines of Se, in that case. There are times I can be Ne-like in my observations and thoughts, though, which is why I wasn't 100% sure about being Se-aux.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Could be Tertiary Ni

In this case looking at the video and thinking: _''Maybe he's not sick, he's just expressing something deeper...''_


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

My thoughts derail a lot too, but they're still quite...concrete? I don't like thinking and imagining for no reason. What I mean is I don't think about the possibility of the Tour Eiffel made of cheese. Like, why would you even reason about something like that? But I think about how they made it, what brought them to that shape, that material, all the people involved. I wonder if they had to change project at some point and then i wonder how it would be if there was a different original project (and i'd also look it up for curiosity). I'd think about all the other super tall buildings made and how high we can go but always in the realm of what is actually possible.
I don't imagine how my life would be if i lived in a castle but which house i would prefer to live now.
I don't imagine how it would be to eat the cake from a disney movie but i imagine myself biting into an hamburger that i may decide to have tomorrow.

Also when i talk about abstract stuff, it's still related to practical things. I introspect a lot, i wonder, i go about theories...but all that because i want to get to understand and explain me to myself. Something theoric needs to be applicable.
I also have a hard time coming up with original or self-created ideas. I always need some inspiration to be able to start somewhere and then linking, modifying, manipulating that source and coming up with an idea.

Just rambling here I guess. But I hope it made some sense


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Se: Direct and to the point in what it observes, wants to experience.
> 
> Ne: Multi-faceted and theorizing in what it observes, wants to speculate.
> 
> ...


I think that Ne comment sounds more Ni.. sounds more subjective than objective


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm an inferior intuitive so sometimes my examples about intuition mash Ni and Ne together.

Although in my defense I've seen many NPs making those kinds of statements.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

*Se *- "'sup boiz? You don't mind if I-" *kicks their ball into the ocean*. 
*Ni behind the scenes *- _why am I such a drop-kick, who would just kick a strangers ball into the ocean? What kind of person would do that? Someone with issues, that's who. Need to sort my shit out. Get a new job. Start ticking off boxes. Get my life together._ 
*Se *- "I gotta go fellas, have a good one!"

*Ne *- "Fellas. You don't mind if I join in do you? Of course you don't mind. You need 11 players a side and you'll still be 10 down after I join haha" 
*Other people* - "we're playing beach volleyball man haha, do you not see the massive fucking net?" 
*Si behind the scenes *- _net revenue revenant covenant league of nations article X_ 
*Ne *- "X GON' GIVE IT TO YA, PLAY BALL"


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Se users will beat you to a pulp and Ne users will try to telepathically make your head explode like Sheldon did on The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Hunter1611 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ne users tend to geek out over cool, interesting, or new ideas regardless of practicality. Se users are more likely to only get excited about it if they find some practical, applicable value in it. My Ne dom and aux siblings would get all excited over stuff and then I'm just looking at them like "And why do we care about this?"


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ne connects different things in space; Se connects the same things in time

aux Ne supplies dom Ji with connections it uses to build its Ji representation of the world; aux Se supplies dom Ji with opportunities it uses to build its Ji realization of the world

eg, an ISFP's Se allows it to recognize opportunities to transform things in its environment to express its Fi values, aesthetic sensibiities, etc


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a lot of students and they come in a lot of different types. This means that I have some examples of both ISFP students and INFP students. I'll use an example for each: 

First of all: since both have inferior Te (and are young, meaning they haven't developed it much), both of them have trouble with planning ahead and setting concrete goals. The way they have problems with it is completely different though. 

ISFP: He learns by doing, but stays focused on a single task. I once gave him the assignment to draw me a complete diagram of what his project was going to look like. He spent three weeks on it before I figured out that he just wasn't going to get to a point where he had the idea that he was going to get to stick to his plan. 
Now, he gets an idea and just starts working on it, figuring out where the problems are on the way. It's a good workflow for him.
In short: his Se means that he needs to interact with things to figure them out, learning things as he does them. His Ni makes him stick to a single idea, clinging on to it until he can use it effectively. 

INFP: This student has the opposite problem. He can't seem to ever focus on a single idea. He wants to get good at something and then starts experimenting with all the twelve different factors that come with it, without ever getting good at even a single one of them. He sees the possibilities for all of them and can't bring himself to choose even a single one. 
In short: this student sees possibilities over other things. He wants to experience everything and has trouble setting clear goals for himself, meaning he spreads himself over everything at the same time. 

It's interesting how both of them have trouble with their inferior Te, but the problems come out as opposite ones, due to their auxiliary functions being different.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I think a key difference that people overlook is that Ne is imaginative and Se is creative. An Ne users mind wanders more and will take them somewhere else and they'll look at things from different angles. Se users manipulate the environment and create something new out of what's already in front of them.


----------

